# à hauteur de ... %



## doutes

"Acquérir, à hauteur d'un 12%" = "Adquirir en la medida de un 12%". No estoy muy segura de esa traducción, pero es la mejor que se me ocurre. ¿Y a vosotros?


----------



## lrg1978

Hola!
creo que se necesitaría más contexto, pero yo diría "a una altura de un 12%"

Saludos!


----------



## Isis34

Hola:

De todas formas, la frase está mal escrita en francés . Tendría que ser:
"A hauteur *de *12 %...".

Pero nos falta un poco de contexto para poder contestarte mejor . Gracias!


----------



## chics

Buenas.

¿Las alturas se miden en porcentajes? Supongo que después de "d'un 12%" sigue un "de..." ¿CONTEXTO? Merci.

En cualquier caso, ha de ser altura y no medida...


----------



## doutes

Bueno, ya había entregado el trabajillo, me había librado de él , pero os explico: se trata de una participación en una compraventa de unos derechos, y se habla de una persona que participa "à hauteur d'un 12%" en el asunto. Yo creo que "en la medida" es correcto, o incluso "en un 12%", aunque no me atreví a tanto.
Siento no poder dar el contexto entero.
Ah, una cosa: literalmente ponía "d'un 12%".


----------



## Isis34

doutes said:


> Ah, una cosa: literalmente ponía "d'un 12%".



Pues lo siento pero no es correcto para nada...
Bueno. Menos mal que hayas encontrado la manera de decirlo bien en castellano .

Hasta luego.


----------



## doutes

No sé si es la correcta... pero ya estaba cansada del rollo patatero y me pareció la menos mala, je, je... En finnn...


----------



## Babutxi

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola compañer@s, 
Tengo ciertos problemas para traducir la siguiente frase (principalmente a causa de las palabras subrayadas)

"celles-ci sont tenues de participer au risque à hauteur de 10% du montant de la garantie"

¡Agradezco vuestra futura (y preciosa) ayuda de antemano!

Saludos


----------



## paris-mexico

Hola
segun le que entiendo eso significa un riesgo de un 10%


----------



## paris-mexico

paris-mexico said:


> Hola
> segun lo que entiendo eso significa un riesgo de un 10%


 
y en cuanto a tenues es decir que "representan"


----------



## Babutxi

paris-mexico said:


> Hola
> segun le que entiendo eso significa un riesgo de un 10%


 

eso pensaba,
y el tenue significa que tienen la obligación de participar a dicho riesgo, no?

Gracias paris-mexico, y bienvenid@ al foro


----------



## Domtom

-
éstas están obligadas a participar [...] cuantía / importe de la garantía.

Me he saltado el trozo que no sé traducir.


----------



## Babutxi

Gracias Domtom,
tu es toujours là quand on a besoin 

saludos


----------



## Domtom

-
Quizá

... a participar con un riesgo a nivel del 10 % de la cuantía...


----------



## paris-mexico

segun yo, tenues, seria: "que representan"


----------



## Domtom

paris-mexico said:


> según yo, tenues, sería: "que representan"


 
*être tenu de* estar obligado a

FUENTE:

RAMÓN GARCÍA-PELAYO Y GROSS, JEAN TESTAS y colaboradores: *Grand Dictionnaire Espagnol-Français Français-Espagnol. *Larousse-Bordas, Paris 1998, segunda edición. (XIV + 850 + 62 + 716) pages. Página 659 de la segunda mitad.


----------



## Babutxi

Perfecto chic@s, 
os agradezco mucho la ayuda!


----------



## Yul

à hauteur de : [FINANCES] la somme en question étant. Subvention à hauteur de 30 % pour les communes.
Yul


----------



## Paquita

"celles-ci sont tenues de participer au risque à hauteur de 10% du montant de la garantie"
éstas tienen la obligación de participar en el riesgo hasta una cantidad igual al 10% del importe de la garantía


----------



## Glaoé

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Buenos dias,

Debo traducir esta frase en español:
"Il nous autorise à payer les déplacements à hauteur de 9% du montant total"
Propongo "Nos autoriza pagar los viajes en la medida de 9% del importe global"
Gracias por su opinion


----------



## Nora Gale

Mi intento:
Estamos autorizados a pagar hasta un 9% del importe global de los viajes. 

El verbo autorizar lleva siempre la preposición a. Autorizas a alguien a hacer algo.
Espero que te sirva!


----------



## Glaoé

Muchas gracias !!!!


----------



## totor

Como este hilo no tuvo una resolución más o menos definitiva, me gustaría retomarlo.

Yo me encuentro con un problema similar al de Doutes:

_Un éditeur indépendant […] se doit d'être vertueux: on s'allie avec d'autres, on s'associe, on partage, mais on n'achète pas, on n'absorbe pas, on n'entre pas dans le capital de l'autre à une *hauteur* permettant le moindre contrôle._

En este caso (y también en el de Doutes), *hauteur* parecería significar simplemente *porcentaje*.

Me da la impresión de que se trata de otra de esas acepciones que no recoge ningún diccionario, pero que en verdad sería la traducción correcta.


----------



## Chatte

doutes said:


> "Acquérir, à hauteur d'un 12%" = "Adquirir en la medida de un 12%". No estoy muy segura de esa traducción, pero es la mejor que se me ocurre. ¿Y a vosotros?


 
Pues yo en este caso lo entiendo más como "en torno al 12%". Me rechina un poco "a la altura del 12%"

En tu caso, totor, no se que decirte, pienso igual que tu.


----------



## totor

Pero fíjate que la frase de Doutes: *Acquérir, à hauteur d'un 12%*, también podría traducirse como *Adquirir en un porcentaje del 12 %*, ¿no te parece?

Y bienvenida al foro, Chatte.


----------



## Chatte

ah! pues sí, puede tener sentido. O puede que valga en ambos sentidos : entorno a por un lado, y de modo más general porcentaje, dependiendo del contexto... Aunque ya es mucho suponer por mi parte ya que no es lo que he encontrado en el diccionario 

Gracias por la bienvenida Totor!


----------



## totor

Chatte said:


> en torno de por un lado, y de modo más general porcentaje, dependiendo del contexto...



Pero si no le pones alrededor de qué, la frase no tiene sentido, queda en el aire. No puedes decir solamente *adquirir alrededor del 12 %*…

O tal vez sí, en la frase de Doutes quizá sí, porque al fin y al cabo en esa frase el porcentaje está dado por el signo %. En cambio, en mi frase no es posible.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

-  en / con una cota de 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lunar

¿no será "una persona que participa en una proporción de (del) 12%"?


----------



## Tina.Irun

> ¿no será "una persona que participa en una proporción de (del) 12%"?


 
Yo también creo que corresponde a la idea de proporción/proporcional.


----------



## yserien

Coincido con Tina.Proporción, proporcional. Si expresas una cifra (el 12%) no necesitas recalcar altura, medida, ya se deduce.


----------



## rolandbascou

A hauteur de para expresar "en la proporción de" es muy corriente.
No es nada incorrecto.


----------



## Espelius

Hola, bonjour!

Estoy haciendo una traducción de francés hacia castellano, a ver si me ayudáis!

On retiendra tout d’abord que la restructuration de la dette grecque est enfin mise à l’ordre du jour ; et malgré les résistances de Nicolas Sarkozy et du secteur bancaire, les créanciers devront *débourser à hauteur de 50%, via une décote de leurs titres de dette*.

Bueno, la traducción más o menos la tengo pero tengo como un pequeño cacao en la cabeza. Os dejo aquí mi prueba.

En primer lugar, asumiremos que la reestructuración de la deuda griega está por fin, a la orden del día y, a pesar de las resistencias de Nicolás Sarkozy y del sector bancario, los acreedores deberán "desembolsar hasta un 50%" por medio de una reducción de sus títulos de deuda".

No acaba de sonar bien, para mi gusto. Desembolsar... qué?? Es decir, no sería mejor condonar hasta un 50 % de la deuda?


----------



## SalsaRosa

¡Hola a todos!
Estoy traduciendo un texto y no comprendo muy bien el significado de "*à hauteur de*" en el siguiente contexto:

"Dans ce cas précis, il s´acquitte de son Impôt sur le Revenu au fur et à mesure de ses encaissements *à hauteur de *1% du chiffre d´affaires mensuel ou trimestrel"

¿Alguien puede ayudarme? 

Saludos


----------



## esteban

Me parece que "à hauteur" no siempre supone un porcentaje (esto nos lo revela el contexto), y tampoco se refiere a una aproximación. Nos indica al contrario una cuantía exacta que se ha de pagar, por ejemplo. En el caso que planteas, SalsaRosa, "à hauteur de" se podría traducir sencillamente por "correspondiente a". 

Por lo tanto:

... encaissements *à hauteur de 1% du chiffre d´affaires...
*
... ingresos correspondientes al 1% del volumen de ventas...


Saludos,
esteban


----------



## SalsaRosa

¡Gracias por tu respuesta Esteban! La verdad que estoy aún dándole vueltas... y en una de esas se me ha ocurrido que podría ser "a partir"  (no sé si estaré delirando).
A ver si estás de acuerdo con esta traducción:

"Dans ce cas précis, il s´acquitte de son Impôt sur le Revenu au fur et à mesure de ses encaissements *à hauteur de 1% du **chiffre d´affaires mensuel ou **trimestrel*"

"En este caso concreto, cumplirá con el impuesto sobre la renta en función de sus ingresos, *a partir del 1% del volumen de negocio mensual o trimestral*"

Es que no sé si he entendido muy bien la frase...

Saludos


----------



## SalsaRosa

Definitivamente no es "a partir de". Acabo de comprender la frase y creo que lo más correcto es "*en torno a*".

¡Gracias!


----------



## esteban

¡Hola otra vez!

Puede que el que esté delirando sea yo, pero no creo que "à hauteur de" se refiera a algo aproximativo. De lo que tengo entendido, "à hauteur de 100$" quiere decir "igual a 100$". De paso, no soy ningún entendido en economía, pero no creo tampoco que "au fur et à mesure de ses encaissements" signifique lo que has puesto en tu traducción. Me parece que se refiere más bien al hecho de que el contribuyente va pagando poquito a poco a medida que le "entre" dinero al negocio... Pero habría que comprobar con el contexto...

Saludos,
esteban


----------



## totor

Según lo que dice el amigo Yul:


Yul said:


> à hauteur de : [FINANCES] la somme en question étant.


parecería que la manera más sencilla de traducir cualesquiera de los ejemplos dados es: "en un monto de", adaptándolo más o menos al texto de llegada, ¿no?

Veamos mi caso actual:

_…le conseil d'administration réuni en 1890 votait le principe du versement d'un dividende de 5 % aux actions et […] celui de 1892 décidait l'émission d'obligations à hauteur de 500 000 F…_

…por un monto de 500 000 F…


----------



## Yul

Bonjour totor,

Ce n'est pas moi qui le disais, mais plutôt Antidote (ce que j'avais oublié de signaler) .

Je vois que Larousse en fait tout autant : "À (la) hauteur de tant :à cette valeur, à ce degré : Nous serons remboursés à la hauteur de 5 000 euros."

En conséquence, « por un monto de" semble tout à fait indiqué ici.

Yul


----------



## totor

Yul said:


> Ce n'est pas moi qui le disais, mais plutôt Antidote (ce que j'avais oublié de signaler) .


Tout de même, mon ami, c'est toi qui l'as mis en avant  , et je t'en remercie !


----------

